# Jeet Kune Do School in Upstate NY



## NYFIGHTSOURCE (Apr 2, 2018)

I am only putting my flyer here since someone actually was in the past seeking for a Jeet Kune Do school in the area and found out about my school via this website.    I have been teaching Jeet Kune Do for the past 6 years in my own school and prior via my Sifu's school under his guidance.  I have spent 35+ years in Martial Arts.   And I have been traveling and training with the Last of Bruce Lee's students before they die.   I would like to pass this skill and knowledge on to good people.   If someone is interested in training they can use the following information to contact us and find more information


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 2, 2018)

Got to say there's a contradiction in that information.

"The art of the intercepting fist is a style or concept of martial arts"

"It is frequently referred to as having no particular style"


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE (Apr 2, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Got to say there's a contradiction in that information.
> 
> "The art of the intercepting fist is a style or concept of martial arts"
> 
> "It is frequently referred to as having no particular style"



Is it a style to have no style?     Joking.   The debate goes on and on.   

Yes.   And there you have the constant debate.   Is it  style... is it a concept... is it principles.     Then you have all the eras.
Seattle, Oakland, LA China Town, The people who trained in the back yard privately,  Dan Inosanto's crew.    You could go to different schools and people were training different things.   
Some people take the small phrases like you did yourself... and read it.. and apply thought only to that sentence.    If you take everything from the art... then you start to really understand more what it is... and where bruce was going with it.

Some people have the thought process that it's a collection of arts.    
Ahhh.. The early death of it's founder left many people in confusion.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 2, 2018)

NYFIGHTSOURCE said:


> Is it a style to have no style?     Joking.   The debate goes on and on.
> 
> Yes.   And there you have the constant debate.   Is it  style... is it a concept... is it principles.     Then you have all the eras.
> Seattle, Oakland, LA China Town, The people who trained in the back yard privately,  Dan Inosanto's crew.    You could go to different schools and people were training different things.
> ...


It's a style....if you have a name for it and a set ciriculamm it's a style all that no style stuff was just Bruce lee trying to sound clever in my opinion


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes.  He was huge into philosophy.   And he liked to say everything with an artsy flair.   If you put certain people in front of a camera they become a ham.   Seems like he had that.   But is there a style?   Different people follow a strict  curriculum of drills.  Others do not.   Some people say its more of a philosophy.    If you read through ALL his notes.  Then I think its more clear.    
People that personally trained with him know what he was really teaching.   Others pick up the tao and interpret it different.  
Like one of his students told me.    He said “people read sections of the tao of jeet kune do and don’t fully understand it.  Or draw a different conclusion”.   His statement to me is that the students of Bruce also have the image and feel of these techniques happening to them or seeing them.   Unlike people just reading it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 3, 2018)

Style, no style debate aside. I wish you all the best Steve.
*
For everyone else *

If you are in the area and looking for JKD, I highly recommend Steve and NYFIGHTSOURCE. Steve is very good, has great skill and is very knowledgable, as well as a good guy with a great attitude. I trained with him briefly and I would have trained longer, if it was not for a retina issue.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It's a style....if you have a name for it and a set ciriculamm it's a style all that no style stuff was just Bruce lee trying to sound clever in my opinion


If you read Lee's book carefully, he makes the distinction between these two different contexts for the word 'style'

"My style is no style"

No fixed positions. No fixed footwork. Play to your body type and physical advantages.

Basically Lee's jkd was intended to be a personalized set for a grab bag of tools learned elsewhere. No two fighters alike.

Of course, he died early and JKD has mostly ended up being all the things Lee preached against. Most of them just try to emulate Lee's movements, rather than innovating. The real jkd is MMA.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 3, 2018)

Martial D said:


> If you read Lee's book carefully, he makes the distinction between these two different contexts for the word 'style'
> 
> "My style is no style"
> 
> ...


Which is basically every single style out there....no 2 karate guys are the same, no 2 boxers fight the same no 2 judo guys fight the same etc etc that's the thing I've found with lee. He's right with everything he says but he doesn't say anything unique it's all stuff that's been said for years from other people. A lot of his philosophy quotes are taken almost word for word from other philosophers and he just changed one or 2 words.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Which is basically every single style out there....no 2 karate guys are the same, no 2 boxers fight the same no 2 judo guys fight the same etc etc that's the thing I've found with lee. He's right with everything he says but he doesn't say anything unique it's all stuff that's been said for years from other people. A lot of his philosophy quotes are taken almost word for word from other philosophers and he just changed one or 2 words.



And that was his point I think. Successful fighters tend to 'do their own thing' rather than hold to fixed positions and stances and techniques.

Of course Lee didn't invent this idea, or anything really. He was mostly a splash of cold water to the faces of the woo masters, of which there where plenty. The martial arts were still mysterious and magical in the minds of a lot of people back then.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 4, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Which is basically every single style out there....no 2 karate guys are the same, no 2 boxers fight the same no 2 judo guys fight the same etc etc that's the thing I've found with lee. He's right with everything he says but he doesn't say anything unique it's all stuff that's been said for years from other people. A lot of his philosophy quotes are taken almost word for word from other philosophers and he just changed one or 2 words.


I think Lee claimed several times that nothing he said nor did was original, but rather his way of presenting and applying it was different than the norm.

Maybe I’m wrong.  I’m no Bruce Lee authority.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 4, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I think Lee claimed several times that nothing he said nor did was original, but rather his way of presenting and applying it was different than the norm.
> 
> Maybe I’m wrong.  I’m no Bruce Lee authority.


Oh no he didn't it's not him but his obsessive fan base who say he was some. Genius philosopher. That's my main problem with Bruce lee...his fans, they act like he was some god who could actually beat 100 men at once. You see these silly comments about how he'd destroy everyone in the UFC including heavyweights and how no one could ever touch him. That stuffs ridiculous.

Bruce lee was obviously very talented but he was a human being of course he could be hit and hurt and knocked out.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't understand why it upsets you so much. Pick any celebrity and you will find rabid fans. Pick any famous martial artist or fighter and you will find the same.... Bruce Lee was human, the fact he died proves that. However he was skilled, and you get that form other marital artists of the time that knew him much better than us or those that deify him. However I do not think NYFIGHTSOURCE started this post to deify Bruce Lee, he simply said he was teaching in another place.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 4, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't understand why it upsets you so much. Pick any celebrity and you will find rabid fans. Pick any famous martial artist or fighter and you will find the same.... Bruce Lee was human, the fact he died proves that. However he was skilled, and you get that form other marital artists of the time that knew him much better than us or those that deify him. However I do not think NYFIGHTSOURCE started this post to deify Bruce Lee, he simply said he was teaching in another place.


Lol I'm not upset I just find it stupid


----------

